# 1st cut of the season!



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Well, I gave my 1.5 acre St Aug front yard a little early trimming along with some much needed Bonus S Weed & Feed and pulverized lime. It looks great and boy did it feel great getting out there today on my ole GT5000. I also cut another 2 acre pasture and weed and feeded that area as well. All in all, I have a pretty good day outside. 

Just wanted to share my adventures.... Oh of course it cannot all be good --- I was finishing the entire day and I decided to trim around the septic treatment tank and bam, I sliced the cover off of one of the large trap pipes --- so now I get to go down and get waht I am assuming is a coupler, some PVC cement and a new threaded section and cap. How fun. :-D

All in all, it was nice! 

Andy
:headclap:


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

hope ya had fun. I cant wait to go to my cabin and cut grass with our little White. Then to my grandpa's to cut with the jd 4100. Have been itching all winter for it since i havent had a chance to go out there to blow snow with the jd.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I did that a couple of weeks ago the dollar weed and wild strawberries are turning yellow now. I had more dollar weed this year for some reason guess its all the rain.
Jody


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Yep if I had a dollar for every dollar weed, I might be able to afford one of them fancy green and yella jobs! HAHAHAHA

:dancingfo


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

My grass is just starting to come out of dormancy. Probably won't make the first cut until the end of March or middle of April. Just started getting around to calling up last year's customers to line up a few yards and check on some fertilizing jobs. I am going to order a 3 pt. spreader and a core aerator. Just have not decided who I will buy it from just yet. Still shopping and researching.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well, no grass up north yet. We have another month or two to go.  

DID lose most of the snow, and with temps right around 50 the last week, you can ALMOST see a little green out there where there is no mud. Guess I have to get going and get at least ONE mower working.:dazed: :dazed:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Yup, your mowing, and I got this.......................


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Don't feel bad Paul, we still ahve a foot or so of snow on the ground. We're supposed to get another 6" today. That puts us well over 10' for the year so far.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well today i cut edged my driveway weedeated and blew everything down. Man not doing that for a few month's sure shows how fast you get out of shape.:night: 
Jody


----------



## johnray13 (Oct 30, 2003)

Tell me about it. I quit dipping last October. That along with being lazy over the winter and not having to do any yardwork -I have put on 20lbs. Sure hope I can lose it over the summer...you know, Bikini season and all


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnray13 _
> *Tell me about it. I quit dipping last October. *



*? ? ?* As in smelt dipping or snuff dipping???:lmao:


----------

